# The Tool you want the most



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

What's the one tool that you don't have and would like to buy asap?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A #45 or #55 Stanley hand plane with all the cutters.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A bank account with infinite zeros, after a 1.:devil3:

But wait, you said buy right now. 

That would be an entire tool store.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Does a backhoe count :surprise::biggrin2:


I'd have one if they were more affordable!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> A #45 or #55 Stanley hand plane with all the cutters.


I think this is a Bailey, but would it work?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> I think this is a Bailey, but would it work?


Now I am droolin on my keyboard, that is beautiful.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

How to use it??? Probably a lost art, but it was on the Marketplace for $20, so I added it to my other Bailey collection of planes (#2-8)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> How to use it??? Probably a lost art, but it was on the Marketplace for $20, so I added it to my other Bailey collection of planes (#2-8)


Buddy you lucked out big time for $20, I would have torn my pocket off getting my billfold out to pay for that. lol You have a really nice collection of planes, I don't have a #2 plane but I have the rest of them. I need to clean and tune my #8 yet.

Do you have the full set of cutters for your #45? There are several videos on youtube showing how to tune and use the #45 but it is a tricky little dickens. From what I understand, the #55 is easier to use. 

One reason I want a #55 more than the #45 is I bought some ceiling mold a couple years back at a close out and didn't buy enough. I had a couple of really tricky cut that ate a stick of it up. I can't find any more of this profile and figured I could make the other stick if I had a #45 or #55 plane.

I have a #46 plow with all the cutters but it doesn't make profiles and the cutters won't interchange. You are one lucky dude Larry.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No cutters, but I saw a full set on Ebay for like $56. I'd like to learn how to use it. I looked at it again, and mine is a 55, patent date 12/11/17

That #8 is a hog !!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I would love to have a good bench-top jointer and a bandsaw. Unfortunately I currently do not have the space for either. :sad:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

A Jet 1221vs wood lathe. I miss turning.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've wanted a nice band saw for a long time. Hoping that, once I get my new outbuilding built this summer, I'll have room. But I'll probably pick up a cordless recip or jig saw sooner.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

hmmm I want a great many tools so it's hard to pick just one.

However, at this particular point in time I'd have to say it's the Leigh D4R Pro with the Isoloc Templates. Soo much cool:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> No cutters, but I saw a full set on Ebay for like $56. I'd like to learn how to use it. I looked at it again, and mine is a 55, patent date 12/11/17
> 
> That #8 is a hog !!


Buddy you REALLY lucked out, the reason the #55 is named #55 is it has 55 different cutters or irons. You can make just about any kind of trim or profile with a 55. The 45 and 55 look a little alike but they are different in a lot of ways, the 55 has more functions, not just more irons. Once you get it tuned and get the hang of it, you will love that plane.

You will love it for making flutes, that is one reason it has two fences.

I have looked on ebay and those cutters/irons are not cheap. Some run pretty high especially when you multiply that times 55. A good set bought separately at $15 a pop would hit over $800. If I do find one complete, I will buy just the cutter or iron I need right then, that is some serious bucks. If they still have a full set for that price, I would be all over them.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Picked up a Milwaukee M18 Circular saw....Now I need the Miter Saw. Thinking the 10", possibly 12" will do the trick.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am sort of jonesing for an EGO 56v chainsaw. I have the batteries already for other tools and we have a bunch of junk trees to remove. Nothing too big, but up to 6" diameter or so. The saws come in 14", 16" and 18" sizes.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Okay, I've changed my mind given my current needs 

I want a Corob molding head with all the blades so I can make my own molding trims.

It works kinda like a Dado blade for your table saw, except you can change out the knives for different profiles. Then you combine the knives together to make a ton of profiles - http://corobcutters.com/combokits.aspx


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

dj3 said:


> What's the one tool that you don't have and would like to buy asap?


Ayuh,...... I donno,.... that answer changes hourly,.......


----------



## Mrsiro9 (Feb 10, 2020)

This is Fencing Pliers


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

This guy's shop...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... Lately the tool I want most whilst working on mowers, garage doors, downspouts or whatever at my girlfriend's farm is the one that I need and didn't bring with me.


----------



## AnneLee (Aug 12, 2020)

String trimmers and lawnmowers go hand in hand.


----------



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

Dewalt 1/2 right angle drill
https://www.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-11-Amp-1-2-in-Keyed-Corded-Drill/50295245
Need to make some holes 🙂


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

McGillicuddy said:


> Dewalt 1/2 right angle drill
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-11-Amp-1-2-in-Keyed-Corded-Drill/50295245
> Need to make some holes 🙂


That sucker looks like it could hurt you. It has three handles!


----------



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

ratherbefishing said:


> McGillicuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Dewalt 1/2 right angle drill
> ...


Haha, it definitely could. People break wrists using those. Not sure I'm up to it. 🙂


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

A 4 post lift that will support my 4x4 diesel dually extended cab named " kong " :biggrin2: I have a 2 post lift in my man cave but it's rated for 7,000 lbs. and kong is heavier than that :sad:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I never paid much attention to what my Ram dually weighed, until I went across the landfill scales on the way out and the tare weight was 8,000 lbs. Holy weight, batman. The thing was, our jobsite was on the other side of a bridge that had a maximum weight limit of 4,000 lbs. I had gone in with the truck AND jobsite trailer. Had to find a back door way into the jobsite after that.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I have a Ridgid drill that drills holes in pipe. I bought mine on-line, used. The largest hole saw I have used is 4 inch. https://www.plumbersstock.com/ridgi...MIi9_pkajO6wIV3xatBh2a_QBpEAQYBSABEgIr3_D_BwE


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Vintage Powermatic Table Saw, Model 72, 3hp / 240v /3ph.

My REAL problem, though, is that I just don't have enough room in my garage "shop" to host that beast.


----------

